# formatierte Ausgabe in Java



## andreas_gierisch (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Gibts ne Möglichkeit in Java eine formatierte Dateiausgabe, ähnlich wie ios::scientific und ios::floatfield in C++ zu machen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Na klar, das geht beispielsweise mit java.text.NumberFormat und den verschiedenen Formatierungsoptionen der Methode java.io.PrintStream.printf(....);

Gruß Tom


----------



## andreas_gierisch (25. Juli 2006)

Danke, hat mir erstmal weitergeholfen. Allerdings bekomm ich die Methode printf() oder format() nich zum laufen. Ich hab folgenden Code probiert:


```
System.out.format("%f", 0.000314);
```
 
Als Fehlermeldung von Eclipse kommt folgendes:
The method format(String, Object[]) in the type PrintStream is not applicable for the arguments (String, double)

bei printf genau das gleiche.

edit: ich verwende java-version 1.5.0_02, sollte also nich an der version liegen.


----------



## timtig (26. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Hier lies dir das hier durch:

http://www.linguistik.uni-erlangen.de/~arviktor/k100075.html#ausgabeformatierung

Das sollte dir helfen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo!



> edit: ich verwende java-version 1.5.0_02, sollte also nich an der version liegen.


Wenn du Eclipse verwendest solltest du auch mal in den Project Properties schauen, dass der Compiler Level auf Java 5 und nicht auf Java 1.4 steht. Die neuen printf Methoden verwenden ein Feature namens varargs und das gibts nunmal nur unter Java 5.

Gruß Tom


----------

